# Curiosity got the best of me.



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Wondering what people think of Jack. He is 18 months old, and we know pretty much nothing about his background. We can't even decide what color he is, people ask and we don't know what to tell them. He came to us when he was 4&1/2 months. Last time I tried to measure, he was just over 26 inches at the withers (that may be completely incorrect as well, I've yet to find a good way to measure a moving dog!) and 76lbs in February.

I tried to stack him in this picture. It's the first time he has even been "placed" in this position by us. I do notice his front feet turned out a little, but that's as far as my knowledge goes.









Self stack









And a head shot. Those eyes make me melt everytime! :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is gorgeous)))))))))


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks! We feel pretty lucky to have him!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's a patterned sable. Handsome boy.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely a handsome patterned sable, just like my guy! Theyre the best


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Patterned Sable, good to finally know! I thought he might be considered sable, I guess I just always think of the dark sables, and knew he wasn't that.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

He is soooo handsome! I love his look in the second one


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

patterned sable, i thought he looked unique, very handsome boy, 2nd picture is the winner


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My guy is a patterned sable too!


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> My guy is a patterned sable too!


Wow, such a hunk!! They look so much alike too!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

He's very handsome. My Shasta is a patterned sable, too, but with a long coat so she looks quite different.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sable -- and your stacking skills are pretty good !


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

He's is a very handsome dog. I would be proud to have him. 

Some times it is very hard to tell from a photo. A tip to get the very best photos of dogs and horses. When you are standing close to the dog, the camera foreshortens the legs and makes the head look larger. If you get back a ways and kneel down, you get a better perspective. You can crop the photo if you were back too far but the dog will look much better.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Marnie said:


> A tip to get the very best photos of dogs and horses. When you are standing close to the dog, the camera foreshortens the legs and makes the head look larger. If you get back a ways and kneel down, you get a better perspective. You can crop the photo if you were back too far but the dog will look much better.


Yep. Using a longer focal length (70mm or so) makes a much more flattering picture, for people and animals. Shorter focal length (less than 50mm) or a wide-angle lens will distort the image somewhat, and make whatever is closest to the camera seem outlandishly large in comparison to what is farther away. It makes the animal look awkward. Everything looks best if you stand back a piece, use a long focal length, kneel down, and aim for the shoulder as the focal point.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I meant to add: Handsome dog!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My pup is also a patterned sable. [see avatar - I need to way update it]


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Your guy is gorgeous! I also have a patterned sable.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

kinda of random- Do patterned sables tend to be working lines? Or maybe I am thinking of Czech lines? Or is this like asking is Appaloosas are generally cow horses?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

ColoradoVDGS said:


> kinda of random- Do patterned sables tend to be working lines?


Seems like a lot of show/working crosses turn out patterned sable... makes sense, since most show dogs are black/red saddle and many, if not most working dogs are sable. 

The sable *color* is dominant, but it seems the saddle *pattern* is dominant also. If that makes sense.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Seems like a lot of show/working crosses turn out patterned sable... makes sense, since most show dogs are black/red saddle and many, if not most working dogs are sable.
> 
> The sable *color* is dominant, but it seems the saddle *pattern* is dominant also. If that makes sense.


Yup. Mine is a WGSL/WGWL cross.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I have been wanting to get better pictures of him, and we have the camera for it, just haven't found the opportunity. All three of those are from my phone, and I was kinda surprised they looked as good as they did!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My patterned sable is completely working line. West German x Czech.


----------



## ColoradoVDGS (Mar 16, 2012)

I tend to see that color and the brindle looking types (I'm not sure what it's really called. eep sorry) on police dog and working line breeder sites...and not so much in show line. Just kind of wondering out loud about the trend.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

Marnie said:


> He's is a very handsome dog. I would be proud to have him.
> 
> Some times it is very hard to tell from a photo. A tip to get the very best photos of dogs and horses. When you are standing close to the dog, the camera foreshortens the legs and makes the head look larger. If you get back a ways and kneel down, you get a better perspective. You can crop the photo if you were back too far but the dog will look much better.


Is this one better for a critique? I think I was kneeling, can't remember. I took it yesterday too, just didn't like his mouth open so I chose the other.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice looking boy. Interesting markings. Looks like he could go all day.


----------



## JackB. (Jul 29, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Nice looking boy. Interesting markings. Looks like he could go all day.


Thanks PaddyD! He looks like he could go all day, and he does go all day!


----------



## flynbyu2 (Apr 29, 2012)

I really love his "mask". Great looking male.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful dog, and a wonderful representation of the breed. Love him!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Patterned sables are common in American show lines


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I had no idea that Xeph's picture was considered a patterned sable... I always thought it was just weak pigmentation in the line. Good to know!

Super nice male, by the way! He'd be an awesome hiking partner.


----------

